# Predict the Kings' December Record and win a supporting membership!



## Peja Vu

I am feeling generous so here is a contest 

Predict which games the Kings will win and lose in December and whoever gets them the most correct will win a supporting membership! (If more than 1 person wins, I will put the names in a hat and draw them out).

This thread will be closed before the Kings game on December 1st. Here is the schedule:

http://www.nba.com/kings/schedule/index.html#Dec

Wed 1 @ New Orleans 
Fri 3 Indiana
Sun 5 Boston
Tue 7 Charlotte
Fri 10 @ Minnesota
Sat 11 @ Indiana
Tue 14 @ Milwaukee
Thu 16 L.A. Lakers 
Sun 19 New Orleans
Tue 21 Washington
Thu 23 Miami 
Sun 26 Golden State 
Fri 31 @ Utah 

Good Luck!


----------



## Hibachi!

.


----------



## Jewelz

Wed 1 @ New Orleans - W
Fri 3 Indiana - W
Sun 5 Boston - W
Tue 7 Charlotte - W
Fri 10 @ Minnesota - L
Sat 11 @ Indiana - W
Tue 14 @ Milwaukee - W
Thu 16 L.A. Lakers - W
Sun 19 New Orleans - W
Tue 21 Washington - W
Thu 23 Miami - L
Sun 26 Golden State - W
Fri 31 @ Utah - L


10-3


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 9-4


Post which games they are going to win and which they will lose


----------



## Pejavlade

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> Post which games they are going to win and which they will lose


Wed 1 @ New Orleans - win
Fri 3 Indiana - win
Sun 5 Boston - win
Tue 7 Charlotte - win
Fri 10 @ Minnesota - lose
Sat 11 @ Indiana - win 
Tue 14 @ Milwaukee -lose
Thu 16 L.A. Lakers - win
Sun 19 New Orleans - win
Tue 21 Washington - win
Thu 23 Miami - win
Sun 26 Golden State - win
Fri 31 @ Utah - win

11-2


----------



## Pure Scorer

Wed 1 @ New Orleans W
Fri 3 Indiana W
Sun 5 Boston W
Tue 7 Charlotte W
Fri 10 @ Minnesota W
Sat 11 @ Indiana L
Tue 14 @ Milwaukee W
Thu 16 L.A. Lakers W
Sun 19 New Orleans W
Tue 21 Washington L
Thu 23 Miami L 
Sun 26 Golden State W
Fri 31 @ Utah W


10-3


----------



## doctor_darko

Wed 1 @ New Orleans - W
Fri 3 Indiana - W
Sun 5 Boston - W
Tue 7 Charlotte - W
Fri 10 @ Minnesota - L
Sat 11 @ Indiana - L
Tue 14 @ Milwaukee - L
Thu 16 L.A. Lakers - W
Sun 19 New Orleans - W
Tue 21 Washington - W
Thu 23 Miami - L
Sun 26 Golden State - W 
Fri 31 @ Utah - L

8-5


----------



## HallOfFamer

Wed 1 @ New Orleans - win
Fri 3 Indiana - win
Sun 5 Boston - win
Tue 7 Charlotte - win
Fri 10 @ Minnesota - loss
Sat 11 @ Indiana - win
Tue 14 @ Milwaukee - loss
Thu 16 L.A. Lakers - win
Sun 19 New Orleans - win
Tue 21 Washington - win
Thu 23 Miami - loss
Sun 26 Golden State - win
Fri 31 @ Utah - loss


----------



## O2K

Wed 1 @ New Orleans W
Fri 3 Indiana W
Sun 5 Boston W
Tue 7 Charlotte W
Fri 10 @ Minnesota L
Sat 11 @ Indiana W
Tue 14 @ Milwaukee W
Thu 16 L.A. Lakers W
Sun 19 New Orleans W
Tue 21 Washington W
Thu 23 Miami L
Sun 26 Golden State W
Fri 31 @ Utah L


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> I am feeling generous so here is a contest
> 
> Predict which games the Kings will win and lose in December and whoever gets them the most correct will win a supporting membership! (If more than 1 person wins, I will put the names in a hat and draw them out).
> 
> This thread will be closed before the Kings game on December 1st. Here is the schedule:
> 
> http://www.nba.com/kings/schedule/index.html#Dec
> 
> Wed 1 @ New Orleans - W
> Fri 3 Indiana - W
> Sun 5 Boston - W
> Tue 7 Charlotte - W
> Fri 10 @ Minnesota - L
> Sat 11 @ Indiana - W
> Tue 14 @ Milwaukee - L
> Thu 16 L.A. Lakers - W
> Sun 19 New Orleans - W
> Tue 21 Washington - W
> Thu 23 Miami - W
> Sun 26 Golden State - W
> Fri 31 @ Utah - L
> 
> Good Luck!


10 - 3


----------



## SheriffKilla

Wed 1 @ New Orleans - W
Fri 3 Indiana - W
Sun 5 Boston - W
Tue 7 Charlotte - W
Fri 10 @ Minnesota - L
Sat 11 @ Indiana - W
Tue 14 @ Milwaukee - W
Thu 16 L.A. Lakers - W
Sun 19 New Orleans - W
Tue 21 Washington - W
Thu 23 Miami - W
Sun 26 Golden State - W 
Fri 31 @ Utah - L


11 - 2:yes:


----------



## bball251

Wed 1 @ New Orleans | *W*
Fri 3 Indiana | *L*
Sun 5 Boston | *L*
Tue 7 Charlotte | *W*
Fri 10 @ Minnesota | *L*
Sat 11 @ Indiana | *W*
Tue 14 @ Milwaukee | *W*
Thu 16 L.A. Lakers | *W*
Sun 19 New Orleans | *W*
Tue 21 Washington | *W*
Thu 23 Miami | *L*
Sun 26 Golden State | *W*
Fri 31 @ Utah | *L*

*8-5*


----------



## "Matt!"

Wed 1 @ New Orleans W
Fri 3 Indiana W
Sun 5 Boston W
Tue 7 Charlotte W 
Fri 10 @ Minnesota L
Sat 11 @ Indiana W
Tue 14 @ Milwaukee W 
Thu 16 L.A. Lakers L
Sun 19 New Orleans W
Tue 21 Washington L
Thu 23 Miami L
Sun 26 Golden State W
Fri 31 @ Utah W

9-4


----------



## Yyzlin

Wed 1 @ New Orleans W
Fri 3 Indiana W
Sun 5 Boston W
Tue 7 Charlotte W 
Fri 10 @ Minnesota L
Sat 11 @ Indiana L
Tue 14 @ Milwaukee W 
Thu 16 L.A. Lakers L
Sun 19 New Orleans L
Tue 21 Washington W
Thu 23 Miami W
Sun 26 Golden State W
Fri 31 @ Utah L

8-5


----------



## gfunk

Wed 1 @ New Orleans - w
Fri 3 Indiana - l 
Sun 5 Boston -w 
Tue 7 Charlotte -w
Fri 10 @ Minnesota -l
Sat 11 @ Indiana - w
Tue 14 @ Milwaukee - l
Thu 16 L.A. Lakers - w
Sun 19 New Orleans - w
Tue 21 Washington - w
Thu 23 Miami - l
Sun 26 Golden State - w 
Fri 31 @ Utah - l


----------



## halfbreed

Wed 1 @ New Orleans- W
Fri 3 Indiana - W
Sun 5 Boston - W
Tue 7 Charlotte - W
Fri 10 @ Minnesota - L
Sat 11 @ Indiana - W
Tue 14 @ Milwaukee - L
Thu 16 L.A. Lakers - W
Sun 19 New Orleans - W
Tue 21 Washington - W
Thu 23 Miami - L
Sun 26 Golden State - W
Fri 31 @ Utah - L

9-4


----------



## Fracture

Wed 1 @ New Orleans W
Fri 3 Indiana L
Sun 5 Boston W
Tue 7 Charlotte W
Fri 10 @ Minnesota L
Sat 11 @ Indiana W
Tue 14 @ Milwaukee W
Thu 16 L.A. Lakers L 
Sun 19 New Orleans W
Tue 21 Washington W
Thu 23 Miami L
Sun 26 Golden State W
Fri 31 @ Utah W

9-4


----------



## Bruno

wed 1 2New Orleans W
Fri 3 Indiana W
Sun 5 Boston W
Tue 7 CharloteW
FRI 10 Minessota L
Sat 11 Indiana W
14 WIN
16W
19W
21W 
23W
26W
31W

SAC 12-1


----------



## Plastic Man

Wed 1 @ New Orleans W
Fri 3 Indiana W
Sun 5 Boston W
Tue 7 Charlotte W
Fri 10 @ Minnesota L
Sat 11 @ Indiana W
Tue 14 @ Milwaukee W
Thu 16 L.A. Lakers L
Sun 19 New Orleans W
Tue 21 Washington W
Thu 23 Miami W
Sun 26 Golden State W
Fri 31 @ Utah L

10-3


----------



## MJG

I'm sure I can find someone who would like a supporting membership 

*W* Wed 1 @ New Orleans
*W* Fri 3 Indiana
*W* Sun 5 Boston
*W* Tue 7 Charlotte
*L* Fri 10 @ Minnesota
*L* Sat 11 @ Indiana
*W* Tue 14 @ Milwaukee
*W* Thu 16 L.A. Lakers 
*W* Sun 19 New Orleans
*L* Tue 21 Washington
*W* Thu 23 Miami 
*W* Sun 26 Golden State 
*W* Fri 31 @ Utah 

Probably a wee bit of the home-town-favoritism with the Wizards game, but ah well. 10-3 on the month.


----------



## theBirdman

Wed 1 @ New Orleans W
Fri 3 Indiana W
Sun 5 Boston W
Tue 7 Charlotte W
Fri 10 @ Minnesota L
Sat 11 @ Indiana W
Tue 14 @ Milwaukee L
Thu 16 L.A. Lakers W
Sun 19 New Orleans W
Tue 21 Washington W
Thu 23 Miami W
Sun 26 Golden State W
Fri 31 @ Utah L 

10-3


----------



## Tooeasy

Wed 1 @ New Orleans- L (cant jinx my own team :laugh: ) 
Fri 3 Indiana - L
Sun 5 Boston - W
Tue 7 Charlotte - W
Fri 10 @ Minnesota - L
Sat 11 @ Indiana - W
Tue 14 @ Milwaukee - W
Thu 16 L.A. Lakers - W
Sun 19 New Orleans - W
Tue 21 Washington - W
Thu 23 Miami - L
Sun 26 Golden State - W
Fri 31 @ Utah - W

9-4 on the month


----------



## Andrejos

Wed 1 @ New Orleans W
Fri 3 Indiana W
Sun 5 Boston L
Tue 7 Charlotte W
Fri 10 @ Minnesota L
Sat 11 @ Indiana W
Tue 14 @ Milwaukee W
Thu 16 L.A. Lakers L
Sun 19 New Orleans W
Tue 21 Washington L
Thu 23 Miami L
Sun 26 Golden State W
Fri 31 @ Utah W


----------



## Laker Freak

Wed 1 @ New Orleans W
Fri 3 Indiana W
Sun 5 Boston W
Tue 7 Charlotte W
Fri 10 @ Minnesota L
Sat 11 @ Indiana L
Tue 14 @ Milwaukee W
Thu 16 L.A. Lakers L
Sun 19 New Orleans W
Tue 21 Washington W
Thu 23 Miami L
Sun 26 Golden State W
Fri 31 @ Utah W

9-4


----------



## Premier

Wed 1 @ New Orleans W
Fri 3 Indiana W
Sun 5 Boston L
Tue 7 Charlotte W
Fri 10 @ Minnesota L
Sat 11 @ Indiana W
Tue 14 @ Milwaukee W
Thu 16 L.A. Lakers W
Sun 19 New Orleans W
Tue 21 Washington W
Thu 23 Miami L
Sun 26 Golden State W
Fri 31 @ Utah L

9-4


----------



## kaz8teen

Wed 1 @ New Orleans - W
Fri 3 Indiana - W
Sun 5 Boston - W
Tue 7 Charlotte - W
Fri 10 @ Minnesota - W
Sat 11 @ Indiana - W
Tue 14 @ Milwaukee - W
Thu 16 L.A. Lakers - W
Sun 19 New Orleans - W
Tue 21 Washington - W
Thu 23 Miami - W
Sun 26 Golden State - W 
Fri 31 @ Utah - W

12-0 =)


----------



## hobojoe

Wed 1 @ New Orleans - W
Fri 3 Indiana - W
Sun 5 Boston - W
Tue 7 Charlotte - W
Fri 10 @ Minnesota - L
Sat 11 @ Indiana - L
Tue 14 @ Milwaukee - L
Thu 16 L.A. Lakers - W
Sun 19 New Orleans - W
Tue 21 Washington - W
Thu 23 Miami - L
Sun 26 Golden State - W 
Fri 31 @ Utah - L

8-5


----------



## Hibachi!

Lol... I saw it say Last Posted HoboJoe... And right as I saw it for some reason I thought... 8-5...


----------



## HoopStar

Wed 1 @ New Orleans - *W* 
Fri 3 Indiana - *W*
Sun 5 Boston - *W*
Tue 7 Charlotte - *W*
Fri 10 @ Minnesota - *L*
Sat 11 @ Indiana - *L*
Tue 14 @ Milwaukee - *W*
Thu 16 L.A. Lakers - *W*
Sun 19 New Orleans - *W*
Tue 21 Washington - *W*
Thu 23 Miami - *W*
Sun 26 Golden State - *W*
Fri 31 @ Utah - *L*

10-3


----------



## Peja Vu

This thread will be closed tomorrow at 8:00 ET/5:00 PT


----------



## SacTown16

13-0


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

Wed 1 @ New Orleans - L
Fri 3 Indiana - L
Sun 5 Boston - W
Tue 7 Charlotte - W
Fri 10 @ Minnesota - L
Sat 11 @ Indiana - W
Tue 14 @ Milwaukee - L
Thu 16 L.A. Lakers - W
Sun 19 New Orleans - W
Tue 21 Washington - W
Thu 23 Miami - L
Sun 26 Golden State - W
Fri 31 @ Utah - L

7-6 

They always lose in NO and Indy's on a mission. 

I think there's a much better chance of the Kings going cold than there is of my name getting picked out of a hat if I say 9-4 with 15 other people and the Kings win all the games they should


----------



## Zalgirinis

I hope Im not too late with my European time 

Wed 1 @ New Orleans - W 
Fri 3 Indiana - W
Sun 5 Boston - W
Tue 7 Charlotte - W
Fri 10 @ Minnesota - L
Sat 11 @ Indiana - L
Tue 14 @ Milwaukee - W
Thu 16 L.A. Lakers - W 
Sun 19 New Orleans - W
Tue 21 Washington - W
Thu 23 Miami - L
Sun 26 Golden State - W 
Fri 31 @ Utah - L 

9-4


----------



## Ben1

Wed 1 @ New Orleans - W
Fri 3 Indiana - W
Sun 5 Boston - L
Tue 7 Charlotte - W
Fri 10 @ Minnesota - L
Sat 11 @ Indiana - L
Tue 14 @ Milwaukee - W
Thu 16 L.A. Lakers - L
Sun 19 New Orleans - W
Tue 21 Washington - W
Thu 23 Miami - L
Sun 26 Golden State - W 
Fri 31 @ Utah - W

8-5


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Great idea Peja Vu. :greatjob:


----------



## Peja Vu

Buuump!

Less than 4 hours to go, then this thread gets locked.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby

Wed 1 @ New Orleans win
Fri 3 Indiana win
Sun 5 Boston win
Tue 7 Charlotte win
Fri 10 @ Minnesota lose
Sat 11 @ Indiana win
Tue 14 @ Milwaukee lose
Thu 16 L.A. Lakers win
Sun 19 New Orleans win
Tue 21 Washington win
Thu 23 Miami win
Sun 26 Golden State win
Fri 31 @ Utah win

11-2


----------



## socco

Wed 1 @ New Orleans | W
Fri 3 Indiana | W
Sun 5 Boston | W
Tue 7 Charlotte | W
Fri 10 @ Minnesota | L
Sat 11 @ Indiana | W
Tue 14 @ Milwaukee | L
Thu 16 L.A. Lakers | W
Sun 19 New Orleans | W
Tue 21 Washington | W
Thu 23 Miami | L
Sun 26 Golden State | W
Fri 31 @ Utah | L

9-4


----------



## Amareca

Wed 1 @ New Orleans W
Fri 3 Indiana W
Sun 5 Boston L
Tue 7 Charlotte W
Fri 10 @ Minnesota L
Sat 11 @ Indiana W
Tue 14 @ Milwaukee L
Thu 16 L.A. Lakers W
Sun 19 New Orleans W
Tue 21 Washington W
Thu 23 Miami L
Sun 26 Golden State W
Fri 31 @ Utah L

8-5


----------



## Anima

Wed 1 @ New Orleans- W
Fri 3 Indiana- W
Sun 5 Boston- L
Tue 7 Charlotte- W
Fri 10 @ Minnesota- L
Sat 11 @ Indiana- W
Tue 14 @ Milwaukee- W
Thu 16 L.A. Lakers- W
Sun 19 New Orleans- W
Tue 21 Washington- W
Thu 23 Miami- L
Sun 26 Golden State- W
Fri 31 @ Utah- W

10-3


----------



## chapi

> 1 Wed 1 @ New Orleans
> 2 Fri 3 Indiana
> 3 Sun 5 Boston
> 4 Tue 7 Charlotte
> 5 Fri 10 @ Minnesota
> 6 Sat 11 @ Indiana
> 7 Tue 14 @ Milwaukee
> 8 Thu 16 L.A. Lakers
> 9 Sun 19 New Orleans
> 10 Tue 21 Washington
> 11 Thu 23 Miami
> 12 Sun 26 Golden State
> 13 Fri 31 @ Utah


1. W
2. L
3. W
4. W
5. W
6. L
7.W
8. W
9. W
10 W
11. L
12 W
13. L 


record 9-4

wow i don't like them but they prolly be good...


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Wed 1 @ New Orleans W
> Fri 3 Indiana W
> Sun 5 Boston L
> Tue 7 Charlotte W
> Fri 10 @ Minnesota L
> Sat 11 @ Indiana W
> Tue 14 @ Milwaukee L
> Thu 16 L.A. Lakers W
> Sun 19 New Orleans W
> Tue 21 Washington W
> Thu 23 Miami L
> Sun 26 Golden State W
> Fri 31 @ Utah L
> 
> 8-5


A loss to Boston at home... Wonder how that's going to shake out...


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

Wed 1 @ New Orleans - W
Fri 3 Indiana - W
Sun 5 Boston - W
Tue 7 Charlotte - W
Fri 10 @ Minnesota - L
Sat 11 @ Indiana - L
Tue 14 @ Milwaukee - W
Thu 16 L.A. Lakers - W
Sun 19 New Orleans - W
Tue 21 Washington - L
Thu 23 Miami - L
Sun 26 Golden State - W
Fri 31 @ Utah - W

9-4


----------



## RhettO

Wed 1 @ New Orleans *W*
Fri 3 Indiana *W*
Sun 5 Boston *W*
Tue 7 Charlotte *W*
Fri 10 @ Minnesota *L*
Sat 11 @ Indiana *W*
Tue 14 @ Milwaukee *L*
Thu 16 L.A. Lakers *L*
Sun 19 New Orleans *W*
Tue 21 Washington *W*
Thu 23 Miami *L*
Sun 26 Golden State *W*
Fri 31 @ Utah *L*


8 - 5


edit: This is a great idea. :yes:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Wed 1 @ New Orleans W
Fri 3 Indiana L
Sun 5 Boston W
Tue 7 Charlotte W
Fri 10 @ Minnesota L
Sat 11 @ Indiana L
Tue 14 @ Milwaukee W
Thu 16 L.A. Lakers W
Sun 19 New Orleans W
Tue 21 Washington W
Thu 23 Miami W
Sun 26 Golden State W
Fri 31 @ Utah L

9-4


----------



## Ravnos

Wed 1 @ New Orleans = W
Fri 3 Indiana = W
Sun 5 Boston = W
Tue 7 Charlotte =W
Fri 10 @ Minnesota = L
Sat 11 @ Indiana = W
Tue 14 @ Milwaukee = W
Thu 16 L.A. Lakers = W
Sun 19 New Orleans = W
Tue 21 Washington = L
Thu 23 Miami = L
Sun 26 Golden State = W
Fri 31 @ Utah = W


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Wed 1 @ New Orleans: W
Fri 3 Indiana: W
Sun 5 Boston: W
Tue 7 Charlotte: W
Fri 10 @ Minnesota: L
Sat 11 @ Indiana: W
Tue 14 @ Milwaukee: L
Thu 16 L.A. Lakers: W
Sun 19 New Orleans: W
Tue 21 Washington: W
Thu 23 Miami: L
Sun 26 Golden State: W
Fri 31 @ Utah: W


----------



## Amareca

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> A loss to Boston at home... Wonder how that's going to shake out...


What's the point of predicting basically the same as anyone else?

Besides I think the Kings can lose to anyone on any night. They were lucky at home against Milwaukee and last night Memphis choked.


----------



## Tersk

Wed 1 @ New Orleans: W
Fri 3 Indiana: W
Sun 5 Boston: W
Tue 7 Charlotte: W
Fri 10 @ Minnesota: L
Sat 11 @ Indiana: L
Tue 14 @ Milwaukee: W
Thu 16 L.A. Lakers: W
Sun 19 New Orleans: W 
Tue 21 Washington: L
Thu 23 Miami: L
Sun 26 Golden State: W
Fri 31 @ Utah: W 

9-4

Great Idea!


----------



## conkeso

Wed 1 @ New Orleans W
Fri 3 Indiana W
Sun 5 Boston W
Tue 7 Charlotte W
Fri 10 @ Minnesota W
Sat 11 @ Indiana L
Tue 14 @ Milwaukee W
Thu 16 L.A. Lakers W
Sun 19 New Orleans W
Tue 21 Washington W
Thu 23 Miami L
Sun 26 Golden State W
Fri 31 @ Utah W

11-2


----------



## Peja Vu

Less than an hour to go!


----------



## Baron Davis

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> I am feeling generous so here is a contest
> 
> Predict which games the Kings will win and lose in December and whoever gets them the most correct will win a supporting membership! (If more than 1 person wins, I will put the names in a hat and draw them out).
> 
> This thread will be closed before the Kings game on December 1st. Here is the schedule:
> 
> http://www.nba.com/kings/schedule/index.html#Dec
> 
> Wed 1 @ New Orleans
> Fri 3 Indiana
> Sun 5 Boston
> Tue 7 Charlotte
> Fri 10 @ Minnesota
> Sat 11 @ Indiana
> Tue 14 @ Milwaukee
> Thu 16 L.A. Lakers
> Sun 19 New Orleans
> Tue 21 Washington
> Thu 23 Miami
> Sun 26 Golden State
> Fri 31 @ Utah
> 
> Good Luck!


Win
Win
Win
Win
Win
Win
Lose
Win
Lose
Lose
Win
Win

9-3


----------



## Peja Vu

Thread is closed...good luck to everyone who entered


----------



## Peja Vu

With one game to go, these are how many correct predictions each user has:

Jewelz: 11
Pejavlade: 9
Pure Scorer: 8 
doctor_darko: 9
HallOfFamer: 11
O2K: 11
S-Star: 9 
fjkdsi: 10
bball251: 9
Matt85163: 11
Yyzlin: 9
gfunk: 9
halfbreed: 10 
Fracture: 11
Bruno: 10
Plastic Man: 11 
MJG: 8
theBirdman: 9
Tooeasy: 9
Andrejos: 10
Laker Freak: 11 
Celts11: 10
kaz8teen: 9
hobojoe: 9
HoopStar: 9
SacTown16: 9
maKINGSofgreatness: 8
Zalgirinis: 10
Ben: 10
KTLuvsMikeBibby: 9 
q: 10
Amareca: 9
Epadfield: 10 
chapi: 8
Greg Ostertag!: 9 
RhettO: 11
Turkish Delight: 8 
Ravnos: 10
Pan Mengtu: 10 
Theo!: 9
conkeso: 9 
Baron Davis: 6


----------



## Peja Vu

If my math is wrong, please tell me 

As of right now Jewelz, HallOfFamer, O2K, Matt85163, Fracture, Plastic Man, Laker Freak, and RhettO lead with 11 correct predictions.


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> If my math is wrong, please tell me


LOL...my math is wrong, but I am pretty sure I have it correct now. Give me a few minutes and I will have it up:yes:

I do believe we have a 3-way tie.


----------



## Peja Vu

Correct Predictions (Updated 12/31):

Jewelz: 10
Pejavlade: 9 
Pure Scorer: 8 
doctor_darko: 8
HallOfFamer: 10
O2K: 10
S-Star: 8 
fjkdsi: 9
bball251: 8 
*Matt85163: 11*
Yyzlin: 8
gfunk: 8
halfbreed: 9 
*Fracture: 11*
Bruno: 10
Plastic Man: 10 
MJG: 8
theBirdman: 8
Tooeasy: 9
Andrejos: 10
*Laker Freak: 11* 
Celts11: 9
kaz8teen: 9
hobojoe: 8
HoopStar: 8
SacTown16: 9
maKINGSofgreatness: 7
Zalgirinis: 9
Ben: 10
KTLuvsMikeBibby: 9 
q: 9
Amareca: 8 
Epadfield: 10 
chapi: 7
Greg Ostertag!: 9 
RhettO: 10
Turkish Delight: 7 
Ravnos: 10
Pan Mengtu: 10 
Theo!: 9
conkeso: 9 
Baron Davis: 8


----------



## Peja Vu

I don't have a digital camera so you are just going to have to believe me when I do the drawing out of the hat.

Here are the 3 posters names written on pieces of 3 X 5 card (god my scanner sucks):
























Here is the hat I will be drawing the names out of:










I will be doing it in a while...


----------



## Peja Vu

And the winner is...









Congrats to Matt85163!!!

If you didn't win, enter in the contest for January.


----------



## Tersk

What happens if a SM wins one?


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> What happens if a SM wins one?


I guess I pay for their next year or if they want to give it to someone else they can.


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> I guess I pay for their next year or *if they want to give it to someone else they can*.


Cool. You heard that Supporting Members!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> 
> 
> Cool. You heard that Supporting Members!


:laugh: 

If I win I'll give it to you man.


----------



## "Matt!"

Congrats to eveyone who participated. 

Laker Freak and Fracture, good work guys.


----------



## Tersk

Congrats Matt


----------



## HallOfFamer

Damn, I came close. 

Good job Matt, Fracture, Laker Freak.

Also, a thanks to Peja Vu for doing this contest, thats seriously cool.


----------



## O2K

I DEMAND A RECOUNT!!!


by the way i think this is a excellent way to increase traffic in this forum.... good job


----------

